# Which decoder would you prefer?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

If you had a choice between a NCE D408 and the Digitrax DG583 which way would you go and why? They both seem to be very good decodes at about the same price.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The NCE is more rugged and reliable. Digitrax is NOT 5 amps continuous and definitely not 10 amps peak. 

I don't like unreliable stuff, or running a decoder close to where it will fail. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

No question - definitely the NCE decoder for the reasons Greg already mentioned. 

Knut


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I have one NCE D408 (came with my NCE 10 amp system) and 4 or 5 Digitrax DG583S and -AR decoders in various Aristo and Bachmann locos. All have worked very well for me, except the D408 hasn't been very happy in analogue DC mode - it sometimes can't decide which direction to run! It's perfect on DCC, but as a consequence that particular loco tends not to go with me when I visit friends' lines.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are running in analog mode, but the power "pack" has pulse power, it can confuse the decoder. The D408 is pretty basic, and not as "smart" as some other decoders that do a great job of determining what kind of power is being administered. 

Regards, Greg


----------

